# Atlantis for Kids



## gretel (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi. I've just reserved a room in the Royal Tower (not a timeshare) in Atlantis on Paradise Island Bahamas in October.  I'm praying the hurricane season bypasses that week!

I was there seven years ago.  I know that the resort complex has changed dramatically since then. They didn't even have the timeshares built then!

I would appreciate information about their new water park.  My kids are 8 and 10 and like pools and mild roller coaster type rides but I don't think they are ready for the extreme slides I see on youtube videos.  Can anyone offer first-hand reflection on the experience?

Also, where are the best places to eat, both budget and for a splurge dinner?

Any suggestions for airport transfers?

Thanks!


----------



## Transit (Aug 13, 2008)

There are different levels of slides and such but kids 8-10 years will be able to do most of them if not all.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 14, 2008)

there are many new slides, but our favorite is the new river, it has rapids, a wave pool and it is very exciting. all the pools are great.

there are many restaurants, you can get pizza, johnnie rockets, murrays, carmines and the buffets are all pretty reasonable.
they have free movies.


----------



## gretel (Aug 15, 2008)

Is the new river Grandma-friendly too? If I put my mother in a tube will she come back happy or angry with me?  

The videos I've seen of the new river look like fun!  I can't wait.  It looks great for the kids but there are some parts that I can't tell if it's rough (like you might flip over) or just *seems* rough for Grandma.

Is the drop with the shark tube extreme?  That's another one where I can't gauge.  

We're a group of 9.  My kids, my mother,  my sisters-in-law who can't swim, and my crazy brothers, so I'm wondering what everyone can and can't do.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 15, 2008)

how old is grandma? i am in my 50's and loved it.can't wait to go back on it in november.


----------



## Banker (Aug 15, 2008)

Gretel....when in October are you going to be there?  My husband and I go to Paradise Island every October, this year the 10th thru the 17th.  (Friday to Friday).  He is in his late 60's and I am 53.


----------



## Judy999 (Aug 15, 2008)

*The 'Leap of Faith' drop with Shark tube in Atlantis*

Everyone in my family tried the 'Leap of Faith' drop with sharks tube (except for me - I am afraid of heights and would rather eat worms than do that) - but each only tried the drop once during the entire week's stay.  

My family stated that they were very scared as felt that it's a free fall and that you would die.

So - my 20 yr old son, hubby, 10 yr old daughter, and 12 yr old niece only tried once but did not dare try the drop a second time.

Other tube rides were great though.

Having been to Atlantis - I vote for waterparks at Bush Gardens or Disney.  I thought that Atlantis was overpriced and the experience was similar.

We also decided that the US needs our vacation $ to help with the economy - so we also added to our list:   The Schlitterbahn waterparks in Texas and Kansas.

Can you believe that a 12 oz bottle of water was $7-$8 at Atlantis?

Just my humble opinion.   

Judy


----------



## gretel (Aug 17, 2008)

Banker- We will be there Oct. 7-14th! Mom is in her late 60's too. Look for a group of nine (I'm blonde with two boys).  Our password will be TUG! 

Pointsjunkie- Is the rapid river ride too crazy for Grandma? Thanks for the restaurant suggestions.

Judy- Thanks for the leap of faith advice.  We will definitely skip it.  We hate heights!  I can't believe the price of water.  Is it any better at the market by the timeshares?  We all drink several bottles a day.  I may have to pack a couple of cases in a suitcase and check it! Looks like I could pay for the trip by selling it on the side! LOL


----------



## Judy999 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Groceries at Atlantis - do not buy at Paradise Island markets*

You do not need to bring water.  Take the taxi and ask to cross the bridge back into town and shop there.  The cost of Taxi is about $12 each way but it will pay off as you save much more money on food prices.  Some people ask Taxi driver to stop in town from the airport before reaching Paradise Island to shop for food.   

Do not shop at the Paradise Island supermarkets.  Prices are crazy high.

Atlantis has buses to take everyone to the Paradise Island supermarkets at $7 per person roundtrip.  However, what they don't tell you is prices at Paradise Island is marked up by about 40%.

Food prices in town before you cross the bridge into Paradise Island is only about 10% more than US prices.  Food prices in Paradise Island after you cross the bridge is about 50% more than prices in the US.

All new tourists make the mistake of buying in Paradise Island at least once.  If you search the forum - you will see the same advise.

Judy


----------



## gretel (Aug 18, 2008)

Judy-  Thanks for the great advice. I'll certainly try to stop there on my way in from the airport.  It will be worth it for the water alone!


----------



## dlpearson (Aug 18, 2008)

We just got back from Harborside Atlantis yesterday.  One of my favorited places on earth!  However, we're cheap by nature.  With the kitchens in the timeshares it makes it a lot easier to save money.  We would fill up water bottles each night and freeze them and bring them with us to the pools.

An 8 and 10 year old should be fine on all rides, depending upon how adventursome they are.  The new lazy river is never more than 3 feet deep, so you can always stand up.  There's a slight chance you might get flipped over in the section with the waves (never happened to us, but I saw it once or twice).  There are a few sections with some decent rapids, but I think Grandma will be fine (again you can always touch bottom/stand up if needs be).

The water rides in the new Power Tower are more intense (with the exception of Leap of Faith) than those at the Mayan Temple.  The tube ride (called the Serpent Slide) that ends inside a tube in the shark tank is a lot of fun and fairly low key.  My 8 year old son worked up enough courage to do Leap of Faith.  It's over so fast the "scary" part is the anticipation.  He loved it and wanted to do it over and over.  His 8 year old twin sister (and my wife) on the other hand would have nothing to do with it.  It just depends on your adventure level.

I took the Harborside grocery shuttle (every morning at 10:00) for $7 and it was a lifesaver.   It goes to a grocery store in Nassau, not on Paradise Island.  Eggs were $1.87/dozen (about what I pay at home), and bread was $2.99/loaf.  Milk was a killer at $5.85/gallon.  Chips and snacks (cookies, etc.) are expensive, too.  Hamburger was $4/lb.

David


----------



## gretel (Aug 18, 2008)

Great info! Thanks! Sounds like fun!

We are staying in the hotel part (either the Villas by the Coral Tower or the Royal Tower).  I don't know whether the room will have a refrigerator.  I'm hoping it has a coffee maker.  I'm going to pack my soft cooler.  I'm tempted to bring my little toaster oven!   I am so used to timeshares that going without the conveniences will be difficult! I plan to spend a lot of time outside.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 24, 2008)

There are some very informative posts on the Starwood Forum about Harborside and Atlantis. Tons and tons of tips and miscellaneous information.

For the most part, Grandma will be able to handle most of the water activities. The vertical drops are probably off the list. 

As far as eating, Atlantis offers alot of very nice (and over priced) dining options. Our favorites are Sea Fire Steakhouse, Mesa Grill and Carmines. 

For cheaper dining try Anthony's and the Pizzaria, The Point at Harborside.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 24, 2008)

Gretel
You will love Atlantis. We were there in  May 2005 or 2006 some where that was on my dream list for years and I was not disapppointed. I traded thru II and stayed at Harborside facing the harbor.

City Market is the name of the grocer over the PI bridge in Nassua and that is "the" place to shop to cut down on costs.

Airport is plentiful with taxis and vans. Mind you that anyone who offers to help with bags or anything else expects a tip. You do get hounded and I could not tell if they were the shuttle driver or just an islander trying to earn money so watch to see if the baggage handler is with the taxi service. 

There are set prices for transportation but do ask for how many bags. You also have to pay to cross the Paradise Island Bridge, it was about $2 each way. I think we paid $27 for 2 from the airport to Atlantis plus the bridge toll but it is more now.

We asked the driver to pick us up for the return trip and he never showed. So beware and just tell the resort concierge as the shuttle and taxis are plentiful at the resort anyway. 

http://www.npt.nuwc.navy.mil/autec/NassauTravel.htm

It took us 2 days just to see all the grounds, underwater aquariums,lazy river,marina etc. So much to see there. We stayed in Harborside TS just as they were building the marina shops and the new slide was in the works.  There is a beach below with gorgeous blue water. Islanders do walk by and ask about hair braiding and if you want to buy water or cigars. Not a real issue though. No thank you is enough. There is a terrific spa there. 

It was nice to see the weddings which were at different spots on the grounds,just so pretty. 


Do try the delicious rum cake which is cheaper in Nassau proper as is liquor than PI.

The killer view at The One & Only Ocean Club down the road is incredible and you must see the Augustinian Cloisters. You may want to take the Atlantis shuttle and see the resort with DH. There is a popular but pricey restaurant there called Dune. We sat in two adirondack chairs on the ocean edge in disbelief at the view. It felt like we were in a travel commerical for the Bahamas.

You will enjoy your trip.


----------



## gretel (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for all of the great advice!  We will definitely stop at The City Market on the way in from the airport.  We are all really excited to go.  I'm guessing we'll do slides and pools on the first day.  

How difficult is it to get palapas or chairs by the beach or pools?  Will DH be getting up at 7am?  

For food, it seems that Carmine's, Anthony's, Johnny Rockets, and Quizno's will help with conserving costs. My brother said there is an outrageous seafood barbecue that he wants to attend one night as a splurge.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 25, 2008)

gretel said:


> Thanks for all of the great advice!  We will definitely stop at The City Market on the way in from the airport.  We are all really excited to go.  I'm guessing we'll do slides and pools on the first day.
> 
> How difficult is it to get palapas or chairs by the beach or pools?  Will DH be getting up at 7am?
> 
> For food, it seems that Carmine's, Anthony's, Johnny Rockets, and Quizno's will help with conserving costs. My brother said there is an outrageous seafood barbecue that he wants to attend one night as a splurge.



That is held at the One and Only Club, I think on Wednesday's only.....not too sure.


----------



## azsunluvr (Aug 26, 2008)

Grandma will love the lazy river. As mentioned, there is one part where waves can certainly knock you over. There are different paths you can take on the river. Some are wilder than others. If your bottom hangs low, or you can't hold yourself up out of the tube a bit, you won't want to go on one of the rapids rides. Those rocks could be painful. But you can choose to take that path or not.

We'll be there in 2-1/2 weeks. I can't wait!


----------



## gretel (Aug 27, 2008)

I didn't know we could go different paths on the river. That helps!  

Has anyone had their charges comped from casino play?  I'm wondering how generous, or not, they are!

I'm so very much looking forward to going. Although, I'm nervous about the tiny airplane that Continental is making us take from Nassau to Ft. Lauderdale on the return home (direct flight on the way there). I've been on a turbo prop before but these seem extremely small (Gas prices, I'm assuming). Let's hope they need a bigger plane to accommodate the demand! Add a hurricane and my motion sickness is going to be in full swing (experiencing my own version of the rapids!).


----------



## clsmit (Sep 9, 2008)

gretel said:


> I'm so very much looking forward to going. Although, I'm nervous about the tiny airplane that Continental is making us take from Nassau to Ft. Lauderdale on the return home (direct flight on the way there). I've been on a turbo prop before but these seem extremely small (Gas prices, I'm assuming). Let's hope they need a bigger plane to accommodate the demand! Add a hurricane and my motion sickness is going to be in full swing (experiencing my own version of the rapids!).



We took that flight for our trip home a couple of weeks ago. It was actually quite cool to look out the window and see all the islands and the reefs. The plane holds about 30 people and the trip doesn't take that long. You'll be fine!


----------



## jtridle (Apr 20, 2009)

*What timeshare resorts can use Atlantis?*

Other than Harborside at Atlantis, what other timeshares, if any, can use the Atlantis facilities for free???  Or I think Harborside usage is free, is that correct?  I trade through RCI but my sister trades through II and she might be able to get me into Harborside (though doubtful).  That is why I am asking if there are any other resorts that have that use privilege with Atlantis.  

Or if there are none, can you pay a daily fee to use Atlantis??  If so, how much is it?


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 21, 2009)

jtridle said:


> Other than Harborside at Atlantis, what other timeshares, if any, can use the Atlantis facilities for free???  Or I think Harborside usage is free, is that correct?  I trade through RCI but my sister trades through II and she might be able to get me into Harborside (though doubtful).  That is why I am asking if there are any other resorts that have that use privilege with Atlantis.
> 
> Or if there are none, can you pay a daily fee to use Atlantis??  If so, how much is it?



Only Harborside is associated with Atlantis Resort. Harborside only trades in II. There is another timeshare resort next to the Harborside Marina, but they do not have access to Atlantis.


----------



## Numismatist (Apr 23, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> Only Harborside is associated with Atlantis Resort. Harborside only trades in II. There is another timeshare resort next to the Harborside Marina, but they do not have access to Atlantis.



Anyone know the difficulty in trading into Harborside?  We have Frenchman's Cove, St. Thomas and would like to try Harborside next summer.


----------



## lobsterlover (Apr 28, 2009)

*We love Atlantis.*

It is a place where all ages can be happy. The only thing that mkes us not happy is once we've considered flights from Canada and food its about 5 g's for 5 days in off season. 
We love the gormet meal plan but its not for everyone. Its fine dining every night. The meal plans vary and are purchased before you go. You can end up saving a lot of money depending on how you eat. With kids, its maybe not such a good plan but for us, we have an 11 year old who eats like an adult and hubby who wants to eat like a king..
The 11 year old went on the water slide through the shark tank and said he was sure his heart stopped! He was 9 at the time. Your kids will love the slide beside the shark tank one where you go down on an inner tube.
The crazy river is so much fun we spent hours on it.
The Royal Towers is the best location, close to all slides, pools etc. Important when you have kids and are lugging tons of stuff. Bring your own masks and snorkels if you have them.
They didn't have fridges in the rooms which was a pain. I had baby bottles to keep cool. There was a mini bar but they told me at the front desk if anything is moved we will be charged cause it is weighted and once the weight is gone...chaa ching.
Any how have fun and prepare to open your wallet.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 28, 2009)

Numismatist said:


> Anyone know the difficulty in trading into Harborside?  We have Frenchman's Cove, St. Thomas and would like to try Harborside next summer.



It's pretty difficult - it's a Starwood resort and so most exchanges go through the Starwood internal exchange system, and those that go into II, usually get snapped up by Starwood owners, who have first priority.  Summer and school holidays are going to be difficult, because Starwood controls what weeks are deposited, and they are unlikely to deposit holiday weeks.  You will have more luck off-season.


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 30, 2009)

Ooooh ... I really want to trade into here!!!!


----------

